# How To Photograph Steaming Coffee



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Tricks of the trade!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2021)

Why photograph it?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Why photograph it?


Good question. I assume it makes you want to buy coffee (if you're into it)....gives it that *sniiiffff-ahhh* feel.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2021)

More and more bloggers on food and cooking like to add their own, appealing photos to their blogs.  The picture on the package always sells what is inside.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2021)

Fake Food Tricks : Photography Settings & More


----------

